# Mulato / Trigueño



## fsabroso

Hola,

Esto viene en rerelación a la pregunta iniciada en este thread.

¿cual es la traducción al inglés de "mulato"?
 ¿cual es la traducción al ingles de "trigueño"?, ... piel roja????


Saludos!


----------



## fsabroso

Para ayudar con la descripción y obtener mejor respuesta.

Mulato es el de piel morena.

Trigueño es el de piel como los mexicanos Carlos Mencia o George Lopez, ambos tienen shows en la Tv amerciana.

Saludos1


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Hay tantas palabras para referirse al color de la piel en espanol? Interesante. En ingles "mulatto" quiere decir que la persona a la que se refiere tiene padres de dos razas(negra y blanca). Su uso es escaso en ingles y casi siempre tiene algo que ver con Hispanoamerica.

   Puedes decir "swarthy"(pero esta palabra me hace pensar de los piratas), "tanned", dusky, dark, o tawny para referirse a la piel morena.

En cuanto a George Lopez, el tendria "brown skin".


----------



## Outsider

Hola. Creo que hay que tener cuidado, porque en inglés la palabra _mulatto_ tiene conotación negativa. 
Lo mejor es decir "biracial (person)".

Para trigueño, propongo "dark skinned (person)".


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Sigueindo con este tema.
Ayer ví el programa de Carlos Mecia, el show que dio en San Francisco, y en sus "bromas" él hacia referencia a los mexicanos y centroamericanos como "*beaner*", 
¿dice esto por "el color de piel" parecido al del frijol, o es por otra razón?

Saludos!


----------



## Soy Yo

Supongo que dicen eso por la importancia del frijol en su dieta.  No estoy seguro.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

fsabroso said:
			
		

> Sigueindo con este tema.
> Ayer ví el programa de Carlos Mecia, el show que dio en San Francisco, y en sus "bromas" él hacia referencia a los mexicanos y centroamericanos como "*beaner*",
> ¿dice esto por "el color de piel" parecido al del frijol, o es por otra razón?


Creo que es porque los mexicanos comen más frijoles que los anglo-sajones. (Acá, a los dominicanos nos decían plátanos.) Pero no creo que sea por el color de la piel.

En Santo Domingo _*trigueño *_viene siendo el color de piel de Don Omar.

P.S. Carlos no usa la palabra _*beaner *_como se usa acá en NY. Aunque el haya dicho mil veces que sí, como es hondureño, no puede ser un "*beaner*."


----------



## fsabroso

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Supongo que dicen eso por la importancia del frijol en su dieta.  No estoy seguro.


Pero los cubanos comen mucho frijol y no se les refiere como"beaner".

¿Habrá alguien de California por "aquí" que sepa a que se refiere?, ya que por allá se ve que lo tienen muy claro.

Saludos!


----------



## Soy Yo

El hecho de que los cubanos coman sus frijoles negros no es tan conocido entre los gringos....  Te invito a ver esta pagina:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Beaner&defid=11529


----------



## steffiegomez

trigueño, ña.
1. adj. De color del trigo; entre moreno y rubio.
2. adj. Hond. y Ven. Dicho de una persona: De raza negra o de piel muy oscura.
mulato, ta.
(De mulo, en el sentido de híbrido, aplicado primero a cualquier mestizo).
1. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que ha nacido de negra y blanco, o al contrario. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. De color moreno.
3. adj. Que es moreno en su línea.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Edit: Una disculpa, me equivoqué, era la traducción, no el significado...ups!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Steffi,

Gracias de todas formas, a algunos amigos aquí les servirá esa información.

Saludos!



			
				Soy Yo said:
			
		

> El hecho de que los cubanos coman sus frijoles negros no es tan conocido entre los gringos.... Te invito a ver esta pagina:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Beaner&defid=11529



Gracias Soy Yo, me sirvio esta aclaración.


----------



## Soy Yo

Una nota: creo que en inglés "mulatto" se usa estrictamente para indicar mezcla de raza negra y raza blanca. No puedo comentar sobre si es despectivo o no (hay peores terminos)...pero "biracial" no es tan explícito como mulatto...puesto que sólo se refiere a "dos razas indeterminadas."


----------



## Outsider

Sí, pero ¿qué otra palabra se puede usar para traducir mulato, que no sea despreciativa?


----------



## cubaMania

Outsider, parte del problema es que en EE.UU. los mulatos se consideran negros.  "blacks" o en tiempos pasados "negros" en general rodea todas tonalidades de mezclas con negro o puros negros.  Se conoce la palabra "mulatto" pero se oye más "light-skinned black" o simplemente no se hace distinción entre tonalidades


----------



## Flaco06

Sí. Estoy de acuerdo con CubaMania. Los mulatos se consideran "blacks" en los Estados Unidos. Por lo tanto, se llaman "light-skinned blacks", "yellow-bone", "red-bone", o simplemente "black". Y estoy seguro porque muchas personas en mi familia son así.


----------



## aurilla

Outsider said:
			
		

> Hola. Creo que hay que tener cuidado, porque en inglés la palabra _mulatto_ tiene conotación negativa.
> Lo mejor es decir "biracial (person)".
> 
> Para trigueño, propongo "dark skinned (person)".


 
Estoy de acuerdo, para moreno y trigueño, que entiendo que en América las utilizan para significar los mismo, la descripción en inglés menos ofensiva es "dark-skinned". Si quiero señalar que es más claro, pues, como indican los compañeros, "light-skinned black."


----------



## Soy Yo

Flaco06 said:
			
		

> Sí. Estoy de acuerdo con CubaMania. Los mulatos se consideran "blacks" en los Estados Unidos. Por lo tanto, se llaman "light-skinned blacks", "yellow-bone", "red-bone", o simplemente "black". Y estoy seguro porque muchas personas en mi familia son así.


 
Interesante. Nunca oí ni yellow-bone ni red-bone.... "High yellow" sí he oído.


----------



## Juan Antonio Robledo

En México un moreno se considera a la persona que tiene la piel oscura, el trigueño se considera a quién la tiene más clara, En Honduras un trigueño es como el moreno y el moreno es prácticamente una persona mulata o de raza negra según lo que pude apreciar en un viaje a ese país.


----------



## Juan Antonio Robledo

Con respecto a "beaner", creo que es un término despreciativo de los americanos hacia los mexicanos.


----------



## Soy Yo

Supongo que tienes razón, Juan Antonio.  Nunca lo he oído, pero si lo oyera, pensaría que no era una expresión "positiva."

Es curioso los términos que existían durante la colonia española....  Revelan una fina consciencia de las mezclas.  En esta pagina se encuentran muchos términos para las "castas":  http://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/latam/castas25.html


----------



## fsabroso

aurilla said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo, para moreno y trigueño, que entiendo que en América las utilizan para significar los mismo, la descripción en inglés menos ofensiva es "dark-skinned". Si quiero señalar que es más claro, pues, como indican los compañeros, "light-skinned black."



En Perú no es lo mismo.

Moreno, es de origen de raza negra.
Trigueño, es de origen de raza indigena.

Ninguno de los dos terminos, moreno o trigueño, son ofensivos.
Son solo caracteristicas de color de piel, y no nos parece mal.

Saludos!


----------



## Outsider

Entonces, le sugiero que diga "Indian" o "Native American" para trigueño.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Outsider,


> Entonces, le sugiero que diga "Indian" o "Native American" para trigueño.


No podría. Ya que así me refiero a la raza, cuando la pregunta es solo al color de piel. me entiendes?


----------



## helenduffy

"dark skinned" or "light skinned" IF YOU MUST.
My advice would be to stay away from all words referring to skin color if possible!

"Biracial" IF YOU MUST.
Mulato is way old fashioned and sounds a little racist (as African-Americans were once classified by how much white blood they had: mulato, quadroon, octaroon, etc.)

Never say "beaner."  It's a racial insult, I think for Mexicans or Chicanos.  

Untrue as it may be, it is the USA's peculiar conceit to believe that we see people as individuals rather than members of a race or ethnic group.  You can hurt people's feelings very easily, so try to be careful.


----------



## fsabroso

Hi Helen,

Thank you.


----------



## Juan Antonio Robledo

Soy yo

Muchas gracias por el vínculo, desde hace algún tiempo he estado buscando algún libro donde vienen esas castas de la época colonial mexicana ya que es una colección de pinturas. En México podemos apreciar personas con diversas características raciales ya que a nuestro país han llegado de muchos países y han enriquecido con sus costumbres nuestra cultura lo que se puede apreciar en danzas y bailes típicos y en la comida.

Creo que para nosotros es un gusto tener tanta diversidad aunque desgraciadamente siempre encontramos malos ejemplos de racismo aún entre nosotros mismos. Ojalá eso termine algún día.

Saludos


----------



## medio-payaso

Primeramente, quiero decirles que hay que tener mucho cuidado con "Beaner' --es mejor nunca decirlo.  "beaner" debe ser el insulto mas usado en referencia a hispanos--
 Originalmente era para referirse a mexicanos, pero ahora se ha hecho el insulto mas comun, y bien ofensivo

"Mulato" en los estados significa una persona de dos razas-- usualmente blanco y negro... estas personas tambien se conocen como "mixed"

Trigueño-- no creo que exista un equivalente en ingles. a personas triguenas les decimos "spanish" o "dark"
 sea que somos ignorantes pero parece que la mayoria de estadounidences piensan que todo latinos se ven casi igual, y los sorprende ver un latino de piel blanca o bien morena


----------



## divina

So, generally speaking, piel trigueña means wheat-colored skin. A color ranging from dark gold to blonde...


----------



## jomypower

Siempre he tenido YO bastante confusión con este tema-- que ser lo que llamamos "black" en los EEUU es muy diferente en Latinoamerica.
Hay gente por aquí que se consideran "black" por _gotas_ de sangre africana, y seguimos con usar expresiones como "African American."
Esto, desafortunadamente, está bien equivocado-- que no conozco a ninguna persona "black" que parece fresco de la Africa. jaja

Bueno,
seguramente, no se encuentra esto en latinoamerica, quizás porque los africanos se habían integrado en las culturas hispanas tanto...
Nunca he y uno nunca va oír africano-dominicano ni africano-colombiano.

En los estados unidos, hace poco que empezamos a tener importante inmigración-- así que todo el mundo se refiere a sus nacionalidades, por lo general, si no son de orígenes mestizas europeas.

Y como hace tanto tiempo que latinoamerica acabó con el colonialismo, nadie va a decir que alguien se ve muy español.. or africana.. o indio.
Creo, entonces, que con el tiempo, referencias a estes orígenes se han cambiado a usos de las palabras "blanquito," "moreno," y "trigueño."

Sois de acuerdo? Exendería más, pero os quiero aburrir. 



fsabroso said:


> En Perú no es lo mismo.
> 
> Moreno, es de origen de raza negra.
> Trigueño, es de origen de raza indigena.
> 
> Ninguno de los dos terminos, moreno o trigueño, son ofensivos.
> Son solo caracteristicas de color de piel, y no nos parece mal.
> 
> Saludos!


 

Otra palabra que he escuchado es "PRIETO", pero pienso que ésa tiene una conotación negativa,,
¿Qué os parece a vostros?


----------



## voltape

Este thread esta laguisimo - voy a seguirlo  - estoy haciendo una traduccion de un  informe psicologico de un nino - El psicologo hace una descripción fisica del nino - y pone "tez triguena, cabello negro, lacio y corto..."  
Necesitaria una palabra exacta, tal como es "trigueno" en el Peru y creo que en Hispanoamerica.  No podria extenderme en una descripcion del color de su piel.  De lo que he visto, sería "Indian skin" - pero esto me suena a que han agarrado a un indio y lo han sometido a taxidermia - o tal vez "indian race"  ya que es el tipico latinoamericano - o cholo, como tambien les dicen.  Y que no sea derogatory pls.


----------



## Nicanadian

Moreno = Palabra derivada de “Moro” en referencia a una tez de tonalidad café ya sea oscura o clara pero no blanca.

Trigueña = Palabra derivada de “Trigo” en referencia a una tez de tonalidad amarilla o oliva ya sea oscura o clara pero no blanca.

Mulato = Mezcla de raza blanca y negra (similar al caso de Mestizo), tez suele ser de tonalidad café o amarilla ya sea oscuro o claro pero no blanca.

Culturalmente por herencia del colonialismo y aspiraciones Eurocéntricas
o “politically correctness” en EE.UU., algunos han cambiado el significado y a aquellos de raza negra les llaman “morenos” y a estos les llaman “trigueños”, pero este último realmente aplica al color de tez en personas del mediterraneo (España, Portugal, Italia, Grecia, etc) en contraste a color blanco de los Nórdicos.


----------



## jilar

Que yo sepa mulato se usa para especificar el tipo de piel, su color o tonalidad. Mulatos, al menos en origen, son todos aquellos hijos de una relación entre una persona de raza blanca y otra de raza negra. Eso no quiere decir que todos los mulatos tengan el mismo tono, unos son más claros y otros más oscuros. De hecho hasta en cada raza inicial, blanca o negra, hay diferentes tonos.
Por lo tanto no hay un color fijo para tener de referencia.
Personas famosas que todos podamos haber visto, que son mulatas por definición, por ejemplo Halle Berry. Y muchos dirán que es negra.
O el mismo Obama, y no es raro leer que "fue el primer presidente negro de EEUU". No es negro, es mulato.

Por otro lado, trigueño, es para calificar al pelo, y no la piel. Repito, al menos en origen. El color del trigo, seco o maduro, recuerda al pelo rubio, aunque un rubio algo oscuro, no el rubio claro o casi albino. Porque el trigo si no está maduro o seco es verde, como la mayoría de herbáceas. El trigo sufre un cambio igual que lo haría una simple hierba o paja, de ser verde acaba teniendo un tono pardo claro o un amarillo oscuro.

Por cierto, han anotado ahí atrás las definiciones que tenía la RAE hace unos años, ahora tienen esto:
trigueño, ña

1. adj. Dicho de un color: Amarillo oscuro, como el del trigo maduro. U. t. c. s.

2. adj. De color trigueño.

3. adj. Hond. y Ven. Dicho de una persona: De raza negra o de piel muy oscura.


El mundo de los colores es tan amplio y subjetivo que es propenso a este tipo de problemas.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

fsabroso said:


> Hola,
> 
> Esto viene en rerelación a la pregunta iniciada en este thread.
> 
> ¿cual es la traducción al inglés de "mulato"?
> ¿cual es la traducción al ingles de "trigueño"?, ... piel roja????
> 
> 
> Saludos!



Mulato (USA):
*A biracial or multiracial person *(from two or several racial groups)
Trigueño/a (USA):
*an olive-skin or dark-skin person
auburn-color hair *(pelo rojo)

Piel roja: es ofensivo para los indígenas de Norteamérica


----------



## lauranazario

Isabel Sewell said:


> Trigueño/a (USA):
> [...]
> *auburn-color hair *(pelo rojo)


Wait, what? 

"Trigueño" is *not* the correct adjective for hair! _Trigueño_ is used for _skin_ color; castaño is used for hair color.

A person with auburn (brown-reddish) hair would be regarded as having pelo/cabello castaño rojizo... a person with brown hair would have pelo/cabello castaño ... a person with light brown hair would have pelo/cabello castaño claro—and so on.

• María tiene el cabello trigueño 
• Marta tiene el cabello castaño 

saludos,
LN

EDIT: añado un dato pertinente: este mensaje refleja la usanza en español puertorriqueño.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

lauranazario said:


> • María tiene el cabello trigueño
> • Marta tiene el cabello castaño



Me asombra esto que dices, estimada Laura. Yo tengo entendido que el cabello castaño son las tonalidades de café oscuro a café claro, mientras que el cabeño trigueño viene siendo el rubio "oscuro" (cuando el cabello de color café deja de considerarse —subjetivamente— color café claro y comienza a considerarse rubio).
La lista de libros impresos de todas las nacionalidades de habla castellana que hacen uso de la expresión, es larga, muy larga:
"cabello trigueño" - Google Search


----------



## lauranazario

MiguelitOOO said:


> Me asombra esto que dices, estimada Laura. Yo tengo entendido que el cabello castaño son las tonalidades de café oscuro a café claro, mientras que el cabeño trigueño viene siendo el rubio "oscuro" (cuando el cabello de color café deja de considerarse —subjetivamente— color café claro y comienza a considerarse rubio).


¿Pues sabes qué, Miguelito? Me has dejado con la boca requete abierta. 
A raíz de tu comentario he buscado en Internet y he encontrado que en tu entorno mexicano sí utilizan _trigueño_ para el cabello rubio (por la analogía con el _trigo_ dorado).

Salgo a editar mi post #35 para especificar que hablo de la usanza en mi entorno puertorriqueño.
Gracias a ti, hoy he aprendido una usanza/variante regional.

saludos,
LN


----------

